# Cocktail Rings



## 4getmeNot (Oct 5, 2006)

I just bought one. It's really cute! It's got a big sea foam green stone it. What do you think of them? I think it's a cool way to accessorize, although some can look too flashy/gawty.


----------



## mach1grrl (Oct 5, 2006)

I love the look of cocktail rings, and the stones you described are really hot right now. I have been looking for a great cocktail ring, too!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 5, 2006)

I think it depends on how big it is really. Some are nice and not TOO big, while others are just over the top. They're definitely in right now, and to make them look even better, you're supposed to find a complimenting nail polish to the color of the stone


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 8, 2006)

I think they are so cute for certain occasions and with certain outfits! I have one that I wear one one in a while.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it depends on how big it is really. Some are nice and not TOO big, while others are just over the top. They're definitely in right now, and to make them look even better, you're supposed to find a complimenting nail polish to the color of the stone



Oh, thanks for the tip Aquilah!


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 9, 2006)

I love cocktail rings! The bigger the better! Only, I don't really like a whole lot of gems and sparkle, I like more muted jewel tone colors in the wood/metal.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 9, 2006)

i have several of them. theyre mainly vintage ones though.


----------



## cutey (Oct 26, 2006)

ya


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2006)

i think they're cute, but i'm the type of person that wears the same gold jewelry all the time.


----------



## Tropicia (Dec 25, 2006)

It depends on the outfit, if they don't match, it's horrible... But the perfect match = &lt;3.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 25, 2006)

i am a junkie for huge cocktail rings


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 26, 2006)

I love cocktail rings! lol


----------



## David (Dec 26, 2006)

I have 3, and I love them.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 27, 2006)

i like them, but i usually wear the same silver jewelry.


----------



## han (Dec 27, 2006)

im not into them.. but im not a big jewlery person i like diamonds and sliver and white gold nothing big or gawdy lookig.. oh except for the diamond..lol


----------



## Miss_Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

I love them! I've got about a thousand! I love tacky stuff, so lol they are my fav! but I dont like wearing more than one at a time! Yuck-oh!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 1, 2007)

cocktail rings and right hand rings are my newest jewelry obsession.

they are great for people who talk a lot with their hands


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 1, 2007)

Pics please. Not quite sure what it looks like.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 1, 2007)

I adore them, i have several. I think they look especially cute if you're wearing a cute dress, or a cardigan. I usually keep a short manicure with a matching or contrasting nail color.

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pics please. Not quite sure what it looks like. Here's a few to give you an idea


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh ok. Ive never seen anyone here where I live wear them so I wasnt sure. Thanks for posting the pics. I now know what they look like.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 11, 2007)

Yawnnn!! Those rings are really cute


----------



## babyangel (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi,

I love cocktail rings. I bought them for my indian wear in a variety of colours. They really accent your hands.



Babyangel


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2007)

Cocktail rings can be okay, if they're not too big and gaudy. Even engagement rings and wedding bands tend to look...off... when it's really huge. I dunno, it just sort of cheapens the look of the whole thing. I also think the bigger stuff (genuine stones) looks better on an older lady's hand, not on a young woman's.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 15, 2007)

i like cocktail rings. I had two of them that were white and yellow gold with diamonds... but someone stole both of them along with my purse a few yrs ago.



I miss them dearly.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jul 4, 2007)

I love rings. I bought a nice ring styled after the ring Reese Witherspoon was wearing in Legally Blond 2. A huge pink stone and trilliantwhite stones on each side of it. I love that Ring.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah i think some are cute


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 4, 2007)

I love cocktail rings!


----------



## MissOli (Jul 4, 2007)

some are actually pretty..like the ones with stones or jewels





Haven't got any myself though


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 5, 2007)

I love cocktail rings; I'm trying to find one with an amber coloured stone.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 6, 2007)

Cocktail ring are cute if they're not too big. I have a couple.


----------

